# Puzzle in PS CS



## Peter Klein (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, Guten morgen

Ich in auf der Suche nach nem Tut indem beschrieben wird wie ich ein Bild so bearbeite das es wie ein Puzzle aussieht.
Habe über die Suche nichts gefunden, und hoffe das mir jetzt hgier einer von euch helfen kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Peter


----------



## McAce (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke das ist was du suchst

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto11.php


----------



## Peter Klein (23. Oktober 2004)

Ja genau sowas..
Vielen Dank

Peter


----------



## Dark_Fighter (23. Oktober 2004)

Kann mir wer das Ausscneiden von den Teilen erklären  Wird bei mir nie was


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Oktober 2004)

Inwiefern "wird das nie was"?

Außerdem würde ich dir auch empfehlen, das Puzzlestück nicht mit dem Zauberstab sondern
mit einer anderen Freistellungsmethode herrauszulösen, z.B. mit dem Maskierungsmodus.
Dort erstellst du dir auch eine Auswahl und kannst das Teil dann via Strg+X und Strg+V auf eine
neue Ebene legen.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (23. Oktober 2004)

Ja aber mit Strg. X nimmt er ja jetzt alles raus ? Habs zwar geschafft aber so ganz das wahre kam Dabei nicht raus. Und wenn ich Versuche was wegzumachen dann geht auf auf den Hintergrund anstatt auf die schon ausgewählten Puzzle Stücke ...


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Oktober 2004)

Problem #1:
Mit Strg+X wird deine Auswahl ausgeschnitten. Wenn nichts ausgewählt ist, wird das gesamte Bild
ausgeschnitten.

Problem #2:
Dann invertiere doch einfach die Auswahl ... dann ist nämlich dein Puzzleteil ausgewählt.
Das passiert den Meisten, wenn sie zum ersten mal im Maskierungsmodus arbeiten - sie
malen den Teil aus, den sie freistellen wollen, maskieren ihn damit aber


----------



## Dark_Fighter (23. Oktober 2004)

Soll ich jetzt eine Maske erstellen bei dem Teil? Aber da kann ich die Stücke doch net verschieben? Habe jetzt diese graue Auswahl wie im Tutorial im Letzen Schritt beschreiben geladen. Und dann verstehe ich nicht wie ich nur ein Puzzle Teil nehmen kann. Es geht nicht mal das ich alle anderen wegmachen, weil wie gesagt er geht dann auf das Bild und net auf das Bereits ausgewählte. Ich muss aber keine neue Ebene machen oder?

Könntest vielleicht den letzten Schritt so beschreiben wie du es machen würdest, wenn es geht so ausführlich wie Möglich.

PS: Maske und Channels sind aber nicht das gleiche hoffe ich, oder


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Oktober 2004)

Du gehst in der Datei "Puzzle_versetzen" in die Kanälepalette und klickst auf den Kanal Graustufen.
Nun drückst du Strg+A um alles auszuwählen um dann den Kanal mit Strg+C zu kopieren.
Wieder in der Datei "Puzzle_final" gehst du in die Ebenenpalette und drückst Strg+V. Das fügt eine neue Ebene mit dem genannten Graufstufenkanal ein.
Jetzt nimmst du den Zauberstab (Toleranz um die 30) und wählst ein Puzzleteil aus
Das vergrößern der enstandenen Auswahl hängt auch von der Toleranz des Zauberstabes ab - einfach ausprobieren
Jetzt trennen dich nur noch ein weiteres Mal Strg+X und Strg+V davon, ein einzelnes Puzzleteil zu haben

Btw:
Im Prinzip sind Kanäle und Masken nicht das Gleiche ... obwohl eine Maske temporär als Kanal gesichert wird


----------



## Homie25 (24. Oktober 2004)

1. In "puzzel_versetzen.psd" den Graustufen Kanal in die "Puzzel_final"ziehen
2. Mit dem Zauberstab die gewünschten Puzzelteile auswählen
3. Auswahl um 3px erweitern
4. in die Ebenenpalette zurückkehren
5.die Ebene "Furche" mit der Hintergrundkopie zusammenfügen (strg+e)
6. jetzt solltest du nur noch zwei Ebenen in dener Ebenenpalette haben und zwar nur noch die Hintergrundebene und die Kopie davon, die Auswahl der gewünschten Puzzelteile besteht immer noch.
7.Du arbeitest jetzt auf der Ebene "Hintergrund Kopie" und drückst jetzt strg+c und anschließend strg+v
8. nun drückst du noch mal entf . Erst jetzt kannst du die Auswahl aufheben strg+d
9. du kannst jetzt das Puzzelstück auf der "Ebene 1" drehen und verschieben

Ist im Grunde das selbe was radde beschrieben hat, aber vieleicht noch ein bischen einfacher, weil du ja solche Proleme mit der Ausschneiden Funktion hattest.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## tartarughina (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
Ich habe diese Website auch schon gesehen, aber komme irgenwie nich weiter.. bei mir geschied nicht das selbe.. mein bild zb wird schwarz-weiss anstatt farbig zu bleiben. wisst ihr wieso?


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. Oktober 2006)

Bitte halte dich an unsere Netiquette, besonders Punkt 15.

Wo genau hast du deine Schwierigkeiten?


Alex


----------

